# Spokane or Yakima Relocation - local opinions



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

I live in the NW and have been to Yakima a lot for fishing and visiting family in the area while also having several close friends that live in Spokane. For rough generalizations, Yakima is a little more blue collar/ag/industrial feeling city. There is some outdoor community focused on Fly Fishing, but the economy is mostly based around agriculture.


Spokane has Gonzaga which lends it a more of a college town feel. More art/co-op grocery type scene going on there. You are closer to public lands as well. I have several friends who teach music in public schools there and it seems like they have pretty cool arts programs in the schools. 



I imagine housing is probably more expensive in Spokane, but I haven't really thoroughly researched it. Hope that helps?


Good luck on the move.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you visited either place? You didn't say.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

I lived in N. Idaho for 7 years and have owned property there for a couple of decades. I've been living just North of Yakima, (Cle Elum), for 18 years. I would choose Spokane over Yakima for several reasons. Both have good access to wild lands. Spokane has a better airport for travel, more variety of terrain to access for funhogging, and better skiing, (49 North, Silver Mtn). Yakima has the Tieton and nearby Wenatchee for day runs on whitewater. Spokane has the Moyie and Kootenai. Those are seasonal rafting runs, if you are talking steep creek kayaking, there is plenty of water to keep one occupied at either place. Yakima has some significant issues with violent crime and poverty. I'm ashamed to bring them up, but I wouldn't live there due to them. Spokane isn't without its own issues, and has its own share of poverty, crime, and homelessness. It is just a notch lower on the degree of severity. Regardless, both are fine places and have a lot going for them. Best of luck. Feel free to message me with any specific questions.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

I've lived in Eastern WA for 30 years, though not in either city, I'm out in the wheat fields. Both have decent access to the mountains. I envy Yakima its proximity to the high peaks of the Cascades and also not so far to Seattle and all the coast can offer. Never area skied over there but I imagine tends to be busy with Westsiders. I hear the fishing is good on the Yakima R. Spokane is relatively easy to escape from with skiing mostly to N and E, several developed areas within easy reach, Mt Spokane 30 miles from downtown and generally not so crowded. Probably for me the most attractive aspect is N to the border (assuming these things ever open again ), easy hitting distance to the Kootenays and all they offer, which in my mind is a lot: mountains, rivers, lakes, grizzlies and Canadians. 
I know a number of people who have moved to Yakima for its medical school, they seem to like the area though as a poster above says the crime rate is higher though parts of Spokane are dodgy too. My husband works in Yakima regularly so I have stayed a few times and felt OK running along the river trails etc, super easy to get out and head up White Pass way. 
Don't have kids but I know the South Hill area of Spokane has a reputation as primo for good schools etc. 
Would I move from Fort Collins???? Suppose it depends how attractive the job is but it seems you've got it good down there for outdoor access.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

mania said:


> Have you visited either place? You didn't say.


Haven't visited either. Was supposed to fly out for job interviews but something came up a few weeks ago (Covid) and had to interview remotely. My superficial familiarity with the places come from internet research and friends who "lived there once upon a time" and have good things to say. I'm trying to get as much variety of perspectives.



wshutt said:


> Would I move from Fort Collins???? Suppose it depends how attractive the job is but it seems you've got it good down there for outdoor access.


Not leaving Fort Collins because I want to... leaving because I need a permanent paycheck. Would never leave Fort Collins if I didn't have to.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

*Yakima V. Spokane*

I've spent a good amount of time in Yakima and my sister currently lives in Spokane.

Yakima is obviously a lot smaller than Spokane some of the differences are going to be in Suburban v. Rural lifestyle (Opportunities, Schools, Crime, Cost of Living). Something to consider would be the job market in both places, should your current position for some reason not workout in the future. Jobs in Yakima are a lot more limited than the opportunities in Spokane, in addition, the same applies to schools, where there are a lot more options in Spokane with a limited selection in Yakima. Spokane has an larger airport, whereas you'll probably find yourself connecting through Seattle frequently or simply making the drive to Seattle to fly out of Seatac if you're travelling out of Yakima. The pass can be a bear in the winter and experiences frequent limitation and closures due to winter storms, I switch from taking the 90 to Seattle to I-5 in the winter when travelling from Oregon because of the frequent closures.

Yakima has good whitewater within reach, you're 2.5 hours from the runs in the Gorge. There's a plethora of options closer too that have seasonal runoff and are classics such as the Cooper, Ohane, etc. A lot of people spend their time fishing on the river in and around Yakima too and the Columbia River is really close. If you're into mountaineering, you'll have pretty good access to some the routes on Mt. Rainier and Mt. Adams.

I don't know a lot about the recreation around Spokane but Coeur d'Alene is only 30 minutes east of Spokane. It's a great area with an awesome lake community during the summer time.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Spokane is cold, wet, and packed with homeless 9 moths a year. All four seasons exist in one day. Winter sets in mid October and lets up mid April. Summer starts July 1 and ends September 15th. There will be no rain and your lawn will need water daily. Lots of pollen in the spring. Fires and smoke in the summer from fires around the area. CDA lake is nice, but it is super busy and there is not a lot of access. Lots of skiing but everyone knows about it and there really are not a lot of good ski day. Great snow! The Spokane river always has something to be had. Snow tires and window scrapers are standard. Everyone drinks micro beers and hangs out at way of rated watering holes. At the end of the day, there are not as many sunny days as one would think.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Yakima is billed as the "Palm Springs of Washington" so for what that's worth, I live in Ellensburg and travel through Spokane frequently as well. I'd go with Spokane, FWIW, but outside of the city in terms of housing/schools.


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

I forgot to mention the Clark fork for rafting day trips also within easy reach of Spokane. We locally refer to Yakima as Crackima as a bad joke referencing the crime and drug abuse.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the constructive feedback. Our life situation and the job offer made Spokane a better option so we will be moving there in July +/- (depending on Grand Canyon trip logistics). Expect a follow up thread looking for new river friends in Spokane in a few months.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

4h drive to the Lochsa, but you'll be there about a month late for good flows. 
See you there in 2021!


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*Spokane*

There is a lot more going on, more opportunity, safer, better access to whitewater.


----------



## jfrishman (Mar 10, 2012)

There's a lot about Yakima that looks good on paper. We gave it a try and had a terrible time there, really happy we got out last year and moved to far eastern Washington instead. Being near Rainier and the Goat Rocks was nice, but I found the outdoor opportunities mediocre compared to what I was used to in the Southwest. We found it to be a remarkably close-minded, uncreative, self-consciously conventional community, and not welcoming to outsiders. Plus housing there is IMO really overpriced right now. Good call with Spokane, I think you'll be glad you made that choice.


----------



## robert pace (Sep 21, 2013)

*Spokane vs. Yakima to live*

Alex, I've lived in Spokane for the past 30 years after moving from MT when finishing college. Hands down, the "CAN" is a great place to live and raise kids. You are 30 minutes from Idaho, 2 hours from MT and even less to Canada. Lots of great rivers, camping, hunting\fishing, skiing, golf and other outdoor activities. Homes and property prices aren't bad yet. I'm a half hour from downtown where I work. Yesterday morning I had 40 elk in my field. If you need a city-fix, Seattle is 5 hours west. In my eyes, Spokane is a great compromise between work and play.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Pullman is WAY better than Yakima! Go Cougs!

QUOTE=jfrishman;768269]There's a lot about Yakima that looks good on paper. We gave it a try and had a terrible time there, really happy we got out last year and moved to far eastern Washington instead. Being near Rainier and the Goat Rocks was nice, but I found the outdoor opportunities mediocre compared to what I was used to in the Southwest. We found it to be a remarkably close-minded, uncreative, self-consciously conventional community, and not welcoming to outsiders. Plus housing there is IMO really overpriced right now. Good call with Spokane, I think you'll be glad you made that choice.[/QUOTE]


----------

